# Can Progynova cause this?



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

just a bit of advice please! I'm now on day 10 of taking Progynova to prepare my lining for FET (last three days I've been taking 2mg twice daily), and tonight - sorry TMI - I've started having *alot* of cervical mucus that's similar to what you'd have during ovulation. I'm also doing the Buserelin injections daily too, so presumably I'm not ovulating (especially since I'm very menopausal normally too!) but wondered if any of you ladies had had something similar? I guess I'm worried that it's a sign that my lining may be a bit "off".......  I'm due for my final scan this Monday.

Any thoughts would be really appreciated,
best wishes
Babsx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I think it is high oestrogen that causes EWCM and I have definitely had this when I've started the progynova on my frozen cycles, I think it is quite normal,

Livity x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Progynova is a form of oestrogen support.  I've not used it myself but for one of my "natural" FETs I was prescribed Climeval (spelling?) to help thicken womb lining and that is a form of HRT which is oestrogen.

During a natural cycle, it's the increase in oestrogen levels that cause cervical mucus to increase and get thinner, clearer and stretchy ie EWCM.  With Progynova, this increase in oestrogen will therefore cause CM/EWCM to be more noticeable.

Oestrogen is what thickens the womb lining so if you're getting more CM/EWCM then would be an indication of higher oestrogen levels so fingers crossed this means your womb lining is thickening up nicely.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Livity and Minxy

thank you both so much for your quick replies - really appreciated your comments.  I have my final scan on Monday so hopefully the lining will be all ok.  Looking forward to the injections coming to an end on Wednesday.....

Thanks again,
best wishes
Babsxx


----------

